# OPI Fairytale Bride Collection: Boring or Uber Wearable?



## pinksugar (Mar 25, 2009)

I think this collection is really pretty, and definitely wearable, but I know a lot of you prefer brights! so tell me, which do you like best of these OPI shades?




I Pink I Love You 



Otherwise Engaged


At First Sight



Isn't It Romantic?
Source: OPI Fairytale Bride I Pink I Love You - OPI-FB-NLH32


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ohh I love it! I am a huge fan of these sorts of shades for my fingers, and I go nuts with brights on my toes. These all look like similar shades I already have, very similar to the Princess Charming Collection actually, which I have all the shades. Still, when this is released I'll have to go have a play at the beauty supplier.

I'd like to try out I Pink I love you.


----------



## Maysie (Mar 25, 2009)

I love the first one. It's something you could wear anywhere, and it would stand out just enough from my skin color to be pretty.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 25, 2009)

I like_ isn't it romantic_, but I'd have to see them in person!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

At first sight is the only one that I like. I received this collection on Monday and am not very impressed with any of the other colours....I pink I love you is just like sweetheart, otherwise engaged is just like I'll take the cake, Isn't it romantic is identical to bubble bath.

I guess thats to be expected, there are only so many colours possible out there, and OPI has definetly made use of that.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not into brights so I like them. With bright colors, a chip is always more obvious and I don't have time everyday to keep them perfect.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 25, 2009)

It's super boring to me. I prefer brighter/darker polishes.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 25, 2009)

meh, i can take them or leave them. i prefer brights too.

just saw scrangie has some swatches:

Scrangie: OPI Princess Charming Collection


----------



## RoxRae (Mar 25, 2009)

I really like the looks of these colors! They'd be perfect to wear to work if you're in a conservative office environment.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Mar 25, 2009)

~Yawn~ lol...i like pink but darker brighter pink..maybe its just cos brighter pink stands out against my skin...they would be nice for a french manicure i guess


----------



## esha (Mar 25, 2009)

I like it, those are the types of colours I like to wear on my finger nails.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif meh, i can take them or leave them. i prefer brights too.
just saw scrangie has some swatches:

Scrangie: OPI Princess Charming Collection

That's a different collection. Actually, MDTK and GADTK are two of my favorite soft tone polishes that I own...not that I own that many.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 25, 2009)

I like them!

I sometimes feel a bit weird wearing darker nail polishes so I like colours like this for everyday wear.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif meh, i can take them or leave them. i prefer brights too.
just saw scrangie has some swatches:

Scrangie: OPI Princess Charming Collection

Scrangie does have up swatches of the Fairytale Bride Collection, though she also has the Princess Charming Collection there for comparison.






At First Sight






I Pink I Love You






Isn't It Romantic?






Otherwise Engaged


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## fawp (Mar 26, 2009)

From the swatches I like "I Pink I Love You" and "Isn't It Romantic" but I always have to see colors in person before I can decide.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 26, 2009)

They're cute... kinda blah to me though. Right now I'm rocking MAC's Peppermint Patti! &lt;3


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 26, 2009)

I like I Pink I Love You. Very wearable.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 26, 2009)

The colors are nice and neutral which is so me, but I already have all of the np's from the Princess Charming collection which are similar. However, that doesn't mean I won't spontaneously splurge on getting a polish or 2 from this collection. I'm keen on Isn't it Romantic and I Pink I love you


----------

